# Sookie update



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

So I haven't been on here much in the past few months. I've been incredibly busy with school but here's what's been going on:

Unfortunately during finals I couldn't really have 1 on 1's with Sookie too often. I needed my computer to do my work, and then I had issues with my computer so I spent most nights in the computer lab. But when I wasn't I made sure to hold her for a long time. Anyway, she started getting more pissy than usual so I told everyone she was going feral from lack of interaction. Then we went home for the holidays and I think that- combined with a different environment (she knows the smell of her old cage and my room but she wasn't used to it anymore) got her all mixed up. So throughout the whole month I was home she was not in the best spirits. She didn't go on her wheel as much as usual, I even put in her bucket wheel which is too big for the old cage but that made her run more. Then she started getting picky with her food. Last night she was at her highest stage of anger in recent memory. My brother forgot to do something with our fireplace and sent smoke out, setting off the fire alarms, my nephew growls at her even though I constantly tell him not to and that hedgehogs don't growl (he's two so he doesn't get it. I always make sure I'm holding her when she's around for her own protection haha she hates him anyway). Then we made the long car ride back to school today, I put her back in her big cage and man, she was happy! She was a little confused but she was more confused as to why her worm bowl was not in its designated place. I'm holding her now and she's perfectly content. She's my little diva for sure but I'm glad she's happy again.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor Sookie just wanted everything her way lol. That was a cute story and I love her pic, it's one of my favourites!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I know, she's gone through such hardships :roll: . And thank you! I still cannot believe how much attention this picture has gotten! And to think she was terrified that I left her alone on the table with a piece of watermelon in front of her. I love it too <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have been wondering about the famous Sookie - that picture definitely made her one of my favorites.

What a funny story :lol: Our hedgies like everything just so, don't they? Hehe. Hugs to the beautiful Sookie! <3


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Aw thank you! haha if only she knew how much attention she's gotten! I put the calendar up in my apartment kitchen for my roommates and everyone to see. They all think I'm odd but that's ok.

And yes, they DO NOT like change at all. If something is off all she does is sleep and eat. No wheel or anything. Can they get too much sleep? I know I can't


----------

